# Used Colortran Units



## LUMN8 (May 7, 2009)

Hi whomever, thanks for having me. i am the ME of the Whitney Hall, Kentucky Center for the Arts. We are upgrading to an all ETC Network System this summer. I have quantities of c-tran units that are in excellent shape that i am looking to sell. thank you


----------



## renegadeblack (May 7, 2009)

LUMN8 said:


> Hi whomever, thanks for having me. i am the ME of the Whitney Hall, Kentucky Center for the Arts. We are upgrading to an all ETC Network System this summer. I have quantities of c-tran units that are in excellent shape that i am looking to sell. thank you




Welcome! What sort of stuff are you looking to sell?


----------



## LUMN8 (Jun 10, 2009)

sorry for not getting back to you. I have 100s of colortran ellipsoidals arranging from 12 degrees to 30 degrees in excellent shape. theses units were never exposed to the elements.


----------



## LUMN8 (Jun 10, 2009)

my direct email is [email protected]


----------

